# possible ARSG pair



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

these two have ben showing lots of signs of wanting to pair up. the one with more spots was cleaning the pot last night. keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Hopefully they will do something soon!


----------

